# Any King Mod Users Here?



## Snape of Vape (21/8/14)

Anyone currently using one? I have one incoming and am a bit worried about the end caps having no insulation on... 

Is there someone who uses one and has any suggestions? Does it run fine? I'm going to use it with efest purple batteries and probably getting a vtc5 in the near future.

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1716600


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/8/14)

i have the very one , when i got it , it had a habit of warming up the whole mod when firing . So i stripped it cleaned everything and polished the contact points . now she's a beauty .


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/8/14)

Cheers. No issues of it touching and firing on its own or such? Was thinking of maybe getting a rubber ring of some sort in there.


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/8/14)

no issues like that , i actually like that i can put it down without having to lock it the whole time ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> no issues like that , i actually like that i can put it down without having to lock it the whole time ..


 
That's the reason why I chose this one specifically, I'm over the nemesis lock ring. Do you have any pics perhaps?
I'll put it in the ultrasonic cleaner when it finally arrives and hopefully everything will be fine then.

Post office is on strike again so packages aren't moving at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/8/14)

I have the king 1 brass clone and the new king clone in copper and never had any issues they my favorite mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (22/8/14)

@Rowan Francis Thanks that looks awesome! I have a Kayfun with the same finish!

Is the King mod a bit bigger? Seems like there is a bit of a gap/excess there?


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/8/14)

yah there is a bit of a discrepency between the two , such is ...


----------

